# ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين من لدية خبرة في ((erp))الدخول للمساعدة؟



## mafrik (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو من لدية اي معلومات عن ((ERP)) للاهمية ؟
Enterprise Resource Planning

وشكرا:3: :3:


----------



## IT Hero (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ُماذا تحتاج من Erp لتعرف؟

باختصار هو دليل ودورة الاعمال بالمنظومة ان نجح فسوف تنجح المنظومة وان فشل فتخسر المنظومة.

حدد ماذا تريد ان تعرف وانا حاضر لك.


----------



## mafrik (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للرد It Hero
انا افكر جديا انا ادخل هذا المجال واخذ كورسات فية (orcale Erp) وذلك لاني اريد ان اغير التخصص واتجة الي مجال جديد. فهل هذا المجال مطلوب في السوق وما هي الكورسات التي تتدعمة .
واريد شرح بصفة عامة عن الموضوع Erp


----------



## aghsan (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ياريت لو تكرمت تزودنات بمعلومات عن Erp >>لانه عندي بحث بسيط عن هذا المجال و خاصة من ناحية معلومات عن قواعد البيانات اللتي فيه 
و اريد أن أعرف معلومات بشكل عاام عن هذا المجال 
و ايش مميزاته و ايش عيوبة ؟؟؟
أنتظررر منك الرد..
و جزاكم الله خير 
أختكم 
أغصان


----------



## fanar (31 أكتوبر 2006)

type erp in google and you will find information requested, if you need any thing further ...you can then ask.


----------



## aghsan (31 أكتوبر 2006)

Dear Fanar 
we know how we can do a search for every thing we need , but the most important thing that is when you take a note or information from someone has experience about a topic that you interested in ,that save your time .On the other hand, a person who helps us will not waste his/her time because he/she already has known that before.​ 
if you don't like help us , simply, you don't have to reply your response..
thank you in advance
have a great day . 
 Aghsan​


----------



## fanar (1 نوفمبر 2006)

Aghsan,
We are all here trying to help but asking about such generic subject, will not be beneficial. I meant by my comments is to specify your requirements and hopefully we can be of help. 

By the way, I am the one who decide whither to post my response or not.


----------



## m_halawa (1 نوفمبر 2006)

ماذا تعني ERP ؟ 
هو نظام يعنى بتخطيط موارد المنشأة (Enterprise Resource Planning) ويهدف هذا النظام إلى حصر موارد المنشأة سواء المالية أو البشرية ومن ثم وضع خطة متكاملة لهذه الموارد بحيث تكفل استخدام هذه الموارد الاستخدام الأمثل ، مما يترتب عليه تحسين الأداء و تخفيض التكلفة . وهذا النظام في قمة طموحه يعني جمع كل نظم الإدارات والمهام المختلفة للمنشأة الواحدة في برنامج حاسب آلي موحد ومتكامل يخدم خصوصية كل إدارة ويستفيد من قاعدة بيانات واحدة يتم من خلالها المشاركة في تبادل البيانات بين جميع الإدارات . 

مزايا نظام تخطيط الموارد ( ERP ) : 
1. سرعة الحصول على المعلومة . 
2. سرعة أداء المهام . 
3. ترابط وتكامل الإدارات بالمنشأة . 
4. سهولة الإتصال بين إدارات المنشأة . 
5. الإطلاع الكامل لإدارة العليا على أداء المنشأة . 
6. إستخدام معايير موحدة تساهم في زيادة الإنتاج وتوفير الوقت 

اي استفسار جاهز للرد م.استشاري محمد حلاوه


----------



## m_halawa (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مثال لتطبيق النظام المالي للمؤسسات والشركات:
تطبيق النظام المالي الجديد تحت بيئة أوراكل
يعتبر النظام المالي هو المحور الذي تدور حوله بقية الأنظمة الآلية ، وترتبط به بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة ، وهو خط الدفاع الأخير لهذه الأنظمة حيث يكون هو واجهة المؤسسة مع الجهات الخارجية النظامية ، علاوة على ما يتيحه من تقارير داخلية لأدق التفاصيل تكون عوناً في إتخاذ القرارات على كافة المستويات الإدارية بالمؤسسة . 

والنظام المالي يعمل بالساحلين والمركز الرئيسي بصورة تكاملية وينقسم إلى نظامين أساسين هما :
أ ) النظام التجاري : ويقوم على الوفاء بإحتياجات الطابع الصناعي للمؤسسة ، ويلبي كافة المتطلبات الضرورية لإتخاذ القرارات الداخلية والمقارنات الداخلية أو المقارنات بمؤسسات مشابهة ، ويتكامل هذا النظام مع نظم الصيانة ، الإنتاج ، المواد ، الموارد البشرية ، بالمؤسسة .
ب ) النظام الحكومي : يفي بالمتطلبات النظامية والتقارير الدورية التي تطلبها الجهات الرقابية الخارجية ويرتبط هذا النظام بالنظام التجاري بصورة تتيح آلية القيود وعد تكرارها .

ويقوم النظام المالي بعدة مهام من بينها التالي :
1 ـ الرقابة على الصرف ومقابلة الميزانية السنوية .
2 ـ الرقابة على دقة البيانات وشفافيتها .
3 ـ توفر السيولة لتنفيذ الأعمال للوفاء بأهداف المؤسسة .
4 ـ حفظ حقوق الأطراف كافة من موردين ومقاولين وموظفين .
5 ـ الحفاظ والرقابة على أصول المؤسسة .
6 ـ الرقابة على إيرادات المؤسسة والتأكد من إستيفاء حقوق المؤسسة لدى الغير .
7 ـ توفير البيانات الخاصة بتكلفة المنتج وإستخلاص الإنحرافات وتحليلها .
8 ـ إصدار تقارير المركز المالي للمؤسسة والتقارير النظامية الدورية والرفع للجهات الرقابية .
يستوفي النظام المالي هذه الأهداف والمهام من خلال إرتباطه بمنظومة ( ERP ) بالمؤسسة ومن خلال تكامله مع جميع الأنظمة ، حيث تم وضع الخطط اللازمة وقد بذل فريق العمل المالي جهداً متميزاً تم من خلاله إنجاز المراحل الأساسية للمشروع وذلك 
وفق الموجز التالي :-

البيــــــــــــــــــــــان
المرحلة الأولى : دراسة الوضع الحالي وتوثيقه وتضمنت هذه المراحل أهم النشاطات التالية :
• توثيق الوضع الحالي واعداد الرسوم التدفقية الموضحة للإجراءات.
• زيارات ميدانية للإدارات المالية والميزانية بالمركز وتوثيق الإجراءات الحالية وإعداد الرسوم التدفقية للإجراءات .
• إعادة هيكلة الإجراءات المالية بالمركز وربطه مع السواحل وذلك حسب الأسس التالية:-
- المرونة والسرعة
- الإختصار ( الإجراءات , المستندات , ..... الخ) أو الإستغناء عن الإجراءات ذات القيمة الغير مضافة .
- تقليص الأعمال الورقية والمستندات بحيث يحقق الآتي :- 
- تحديد الهدف من وجود تلك المستندات أساسا .
- إلغاء الغير ضروري منها مع الأخذ في الإعتبار النظامي منها .
- تحديد المستفيد وأفضل الطرق لتقديم الخدمات له (بيانات الهاتف , فواتير أرامكو , الخطوط السعودية , 
إستفسارات العملاء , .....ألخ) .
- إستخدام التقنية (التكنلوجيا ) في إعادة الهيكلة .
- تكامل الإجراءات وعدم تكرار الإدخال ( INTEGRATION) .
- ميكنة جميع الأعمال القابلة للميكنة .
- الأخذ في الإعتبار مبدأ التكلفة والمنفعة ( التكلفة الإدارية ) .
- إيجاد ضوابط قوية تزيد من دقة البيانات وسرعة تداولها .

وقد شملت هذه الهيكلة :-
- الباب الأول : الرواتب وما في حكمها
- الباب الثاني: مصاريف إدارية/ خارج دوام وإنتدابات/ مكافآت
- الباب الثالث : الرواتب ومافي حكمها / إحتياجات/ سلف نثرية/ إيرادات ( مياه – كهرباء) / الهاتف / التكاليف/ 
عقود/ الأصول الثابتة
- الباب الرابع ( عقود ومشاريع)
- مشروع الميزانية وتوزيع المخصصات ، الحجز ، الرتباط ، الصرف 
- الدورة الموحدة للصرف. 
• إعداد االرسوم التدفقية للإجراءات بعد هيكلتها.
• رفع تقرير نهائي بالإجراءات للمسؤلين وأخذ موافقتهم.

المرحلة الثانية : طرح متطلبات المؤسسة للشركات المنافسة وتوقيع العقد، وتمت فيذ هذه المرحلة أهم النشاطات التالية :
• أعداد وثيقة متطلبات المؤسسة وتسليمها للشركات المنافسة .
• دراسة عروض الشركات لتحديد الشركة المناسبة للتطبيق .
• عقد ورش عمل مع مؤسسة الحاسبات الآلية وهندسة النظم (CSE) والتي تم إختيارها من بين الشركات المتقمة للإطلاع عن قرب للبرامج المزمع تطبيقها
• دراسة نطاق العمل المبدئي ( SCOPE OF WORK ) المقدم من شركة(CSE)
• عقد عدة إجتماعات بين مجموعة العمل والشركة لتحديد متطلبات العقد.
• تحديد ملامح ومتطلبات العقد 
• توقيع العقد مع الشركة (CSE)

المرحلة الثالثة: تحليل الإجراءات وإعداد الأدلة المحاسبية : وشملت هذه المرحلة أهم الإنجازات التأسيسية التالية :
• عقد ورش عمل متواصلة مع الشركة المنفذة لتحليل الإجراءات.
• مراجعة وثيقة العمل المعدة من واقع متطلبات العمل بالمؤسسة.
• إعداد دليل الحسابات التجارية الموحد للمركز والسواحل.
• إعداد دليل الحسابات الحكومية.
• ربط دليل الحسابات التجارية بدليل الحسابات الحكومية.
• إعداد دليل التكاليف .
• تحديد محاور الربط مع الأنظة الأخرى (المواد/الصيانة /الإنتاج / الموارد البشرية)
• إدخال الأدلة المحاسبية في النظام المالي الجديد وتفعيلها .
• إدخال هذه الأدلة في نظامي الصيانة والمواد وتفعيلها للربط مع النظام المالي.
• عقد ورش عمل مع الشركة المنفذة لدراسة الحلول المقترحة لتطبيق الإجراءات .

المرحلة الرابعة : مرحلة الحلول والتنفيذ ، وشملت هذه المرحلة أهم النشاطات التالية:
• مراجعة وثيقة المطابقة ( BRM ) بين متطلبات العمل المالي ومزايا نظام أوراكل 
لتحديد الإجراءات المطابقة لنظام أوراكل بصورة قياسية واقتراح حلول للإجراءات الأخرى
• تنفيذ الحلول والبدء في التطبيق التجريبي حيث تم تجريب :
- برنامج المدفوعات بدورة كاملة حيث ينشأ في نظام المواد ويستكمل في النظام المالي.
- تم تجريب برنامج السلف النقدية بدورة كاملة.
- تم تجريب إستدعاء البيانات القديمة وربطها ببرامج أوراكل.
• عقد ورش عمل مع الشركة لمناقشة الملاحظات وتعديل الحلول على ضوئها.
• عرض النظام على سعادة مديرعام الإدارة المالية ومدير عام إدارة التخطيط والميزانية
• عرض النظام على سعادة نائب المحافظ للشؤون الإدارية و المالية وسعادة مدير عام التشغيل والصيانة.

المرحلة الخامسة : مرحلة التدريب : بدءت هذه المرحلة بتدريب اعضاء الفريق والمشغليين الرئيسين على البرامج وجاري وضع خطة لتدريب كافة العاملين بالإدارات المالية والميزانية في المركز والسواحل على النظم الجديدة والتي تشمل :
• نظام المدفوعات : ويختص بمتابعة صرف المستحقات للموظفين والموردين والمقاولين 
• نظام الأستاذ العام : ويختص بتلخيص العمليات المالية واستخراج التقارير المالية :
- موازين المراجعة بالمركز والسواحل.
- نتائج الإستغلال .
- المركز المالي بالمؤسسة .
- أعمال الموازنة من ارتباط وصرف ودعم( سيتم إعدادها وتصميمها في المرحلة الثانية من المشروع) 
- إعداد الموازنة آليا
- توزيع التكاليف للوصول إلى تكلفة إنتاج المياه والكهرباء ( سيتم إعدادها وتصميمها في المرحلة الثانية من المشروع)

وقد تمت جميع المراحل بجهد خالص من أعضاء الفريق المالي دون الإستعانة بالشركات الإستشارية وذلك إلى ما قبل بداية تطبيق النظام .

تطبيق الأنظمة المالية بالمؤسسة

المرحلة الأولى :
1 ـ الميزانية ( الحجوزات ، الصرف ، التقارير ) .
2 ـ الأستاذ العام على مستوى المؤسسة .
3 ـ المشتريات الخارجية والداخلية .
4 ـ الخزينة .
5 ـ المشاريع ( الأستاذ العام ) .
6 ـ المدفوعات .
7 ـ المقبوضات .
8 ـ التقارير المالية الدورية ( شاملاً موازين المراجعة ، المركز المالي ، الجدول الشهري كشف التوزان ) .

المرحلة الثانية :
1 ـ إعداد الموازنات التقديرية .
2 ـ الأصول الثابتة .
3 ـ التكاليف .
4 ـ تقارير مالية متخصصة للإدارة العليا .

مزايا الأنظمة المالية

أولاً : نظام الأستاذ العام :
1 ـ مراقبة حركة القيود .
2 ـ مراقبة الحسابات .
3 ـ إستخراج التقارير المالية .
4 ـ توزيع التكاليف .
5 ـ توزيع مخصصات الميزانية .
6 ـ إنشاء الموازنات التقديرية .
7 ـ إمكانية الربط مع محلل أوراكل المالي ( Oracle Financial Analyzer ) ( OFA ) لإصدار تقارير تحليلية أو للتنقيب التنازلي ( Drill Down ) لأدق التفاصيل ) .
8 ـ تشغيل نظام التكاليف : حيث يمكن إنشاء نظام للتكاليف من خلال الأستاذ العام حسب القواعد التي يتم إختيارها للمؤسسة .

ثانياً : نظام المدفوعات : 
1 ـ الترابط والتكامل مع كل التطبيقات الرئيسية مثل : ( الأستاذ العام ، الأصول الثابتة ، المشتريات ، الخزينة ، ..الخ ) .
2 ـ سهولة التعامل مع الأنظمة التجارية الإلكترونية .
3 ـ إمكانية تلقي الفواتير من خلال الإنترنت عن طريق( iSupplier Portal).
4 ـ إمكانية تدقيق المدخلات بصورة ثنائية أو ثلاثية ، أو رباعية .

ثالثاً : نظام المقبوضات :
1 ـ الترابط والتكامل مع الأنظمة الرئيسية مثل : ( نظام المدفوعات ، الأستاذ العام ) .
2 ـ إستخدام نظام الرقابة المحاسبية .
3 ـ إمكانية إستخدام مبدأ الإستحقاق أو المبدأ النقدي في قيود الحسابات .
4 ـ إستخدام حزم متقدمة وآلية في إستقبال سداد العملاء .

رابعاً : نظام الإدارة النقدية :
1 ـ إجراء تسوية البنك آلياً .
2 ـ أنشاء موازنات نقدية متقدمة .

خامساً : نظام الأصول الثابتة :
1 ـ الترابط والتكامل مع الأنظمة الرئيسية مثل : ( الأستاذ العام ، المدفوعات ، المشروعات ، الموارد البشرية ، الصيانة ، ..الخ ) .
2 ـ إمكانية تهيئته للوفاء بإحتياجات المؤسسة .
3 ـ إستخراج التقارير الخاصة بالأصول وأنواعها ومواقعها .
4 ـ إمكانية تعريف قواعد الإستهلاك حسب نوعية الأصل .
5 ـ إمكانية إختيار نوعية ترقيم الأصول الخاصة بالمؤسسة


----------



## karim06 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا*



m_halawa قال:


> مثال لتطبيق النظام المالي للمؤسسات والشركات:
> تطبيق النظام المالي الجديد تحت بيئة أوراكل
> يعتبر النظام المالي هو المحور الذي تدور حوله بقية الأنظمة الآلية ، وترتبط به بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة ، وهو خط الدفاع الأخير لهذه الأنظمة حيث يكون هو واجهة المؤسسة مع الجهات الخارجية النظامية ، علاوة على ما يتيحه من تقارير داخلية لأدق التفاصيل تكون عوناً في إتخاذ القرارات على كافة المستويات الإدارية بالمؤسسة .
> 
> ...



سعادة المهندس .استشاري محمد حلاوه
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عاجز عن الشكر ونشكر لك هذه الفائدة الشاملة والله يرحم والديك
شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## IT Hero (6 نوفمبر 2006)

Mr. m_halawa
Thank you so much for that.


----------



## aghsan (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
كنت في البداية من التائهين في هذا التطبيق ..
و الحمد لله و بفضل من الله سبحانه و تعالى .. عملت شوية بحث و قرات شوية مراجع 
ففهمت النظام تقريبا بشكل عاام جدا ... 
و هذه هدية مني لكم ... عملت بريزينتيشن عليه .. 
http://www.cis.ksu.edu/~aghsan/ERP.pps
و الان انا شغاله على كنابة توثيق و بحث بسيط عليه .. 
الموضوع بالنسبة لي متعلق بعلم الحااسب اكثر ما انه تطبيق للشركات ... 
اتمنى ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع 
اختكم


----------



## IT Hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

انتمى من يملك معلومات عن Crm يشرحها لنا.
وشكرآ


----------



## aghsan (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 


> انتمى من يملك معلومات عن Crm يشرحها لنا.
> وشكرآ


اعرف واحد من الزملااء معيا في الفصل .. شرح هذه الوحده ..
اذا بدك....! أنا ممكن ارسلك البريزينتيشن حقه ... لانه مسجل بفديو .. وتلاقي في آخر شريحه من العرض جميع المصادر اللي أستعان فيها ..
لكن سؤالي هل لغتك الانجليزية .. كويسه ؟ على الاقل تفهم الشرح اللي في الفيدو ؟
هذا اللي اقدر اساعدك فيه ....
و اتمنى بقية الاعضااء ان كان عندهم خبرة.. يساعدوك
و بالتوفيق ..


----------



## IT Hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم 
برجاء تنزيل الفيديو لنا حتى نستفيد منة ولك بالغ الشكر والتقدير
واتمنى لو كان هناك عرض بور بوينت


----------



## aghsan (26 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
نعم الفيديو بالعرض .. سوف تشاهد التلميذ يشرح و فقا للشرائح الظاهرة على الشاشة .. 
و اليك هذا الرابط ..
http://www.cis.ksu.edu/~hankley/d764/m/anush_CRM_281106101715.zip
أول ما تفتح الملف المضغوط .. تجد صفحة اسمها default.html>>اضغط عليها و انتظر حتى يفتح لك برنامج بالجافا .. فيه شاشتين .. شاشة فيها الطالب يشرح و الاخرى يظهر فيها الشرائح ... 

و ان شااء الله اخي تستفيد ... 

و دعواتك ..


----------



## IT Hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Many thanks for you


----------

